# stucco mold removal



## ameliasaws (May 1, 2020)

What solution do you suggest for serious black mold on outside stucco walls?
I used a solution of Borax & dish soap and it did a fair job but not harsh enough to remove. Can I use Muriatic Acid? I would appreciate your advice. 

Amelia


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd try a bleach solution. As far as I know muratic acid won't help any.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Definitely would NOT use acid in this capacity. Look at one of the house washes of bleach solution as Mark points out.


----------



## jamescolemold (Aug 31, 2021)

I think this is not safe because muriatic acid is one of the strongest cleaners and etching agents. To remove mold you can used bleach and spray it directly on the moldy part then scrub the area with a sponge and rinse the bleach with a hose.


----------

